# Cider vinegar questions here?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

ACV? 

Was this a naturally-fermented cider or a sanitized must with introduced yeast? Pellicles are common with "wild" ferments, and there's no real way to know if it's a good thing or not. Note that vinegar needs both acetobacter and oxygen: without oxygen it won't form acetic acid.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Boy Oh Boy, I can't help you there, I got a Vinegar culture in my winery years ago. It seemed to take forever to get rid of it. Every time I thought it was gone, it reared it's ugly head. Now I don't even let pickle eaters in the winery/meadery.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't offer anything about the surface film but the cider being dry should not be an issue. The bacteria convert the alcohol to acetic acid in the presence of oxygen. If you want to start or seed the culture try adding a splash of a good natural vinegar (like Braggs). It has the "mother" in it and will give you a reliable start.


----------



## stacie (Feb 8, 2011)

Can you describe what you're seeing a little more? Mold is fuzzy, but vinegar pellicles do tend to be a whitish/translucent film that covers the surface. If it isn't fuzzy, you've likely got a spontaneous vinegar culture growing. Like others have said, it needs oxygen, so cover the container with something breathable. A kitchen towel, coffee filter, even a paper towel with a rubber band over it will do to keep flies out and let oxygen in. 

If it is fuzzy, it's not a keeper. Sorry.


----------

